# Where did you go in the USA?



## Velké-holky-nepláčou

kde jsi jela v usa?=where did you go in the usa(f)
pass tense of the verb jet=to go(not by walking)


----------



## jazyk

If you use jet, you have to use kam (where to), which is used with verbs of movement, so you'd have: Kam jsi jela v USA? But I'm more prone to say Kde jsi byla v USA/ve Spojených státech? with the past of být, byl, instead. I might be wrong, though.

Jazyk


----------



## Jana337

jazyk said:


> If you use jet, you have to use kam (where to), which is used with verbs of movement, so you'd have: Kam (přesně) jsi jela v USA? But I'm more prone to say Kde (přesně) jsi byla v USA/ve Spojených státech? with the past of být, byl, instead. I might be wrong, though.
> 
> Jazyk


Excellent instinct; the second sentence sounds vastly better. I added "přesně" (exactly) because I feel that's how we'd say it.


----------



## Velké-holky-nepláčou

So "Kde presne jsi byla v USA?" is correct?


----------

